# Cold hands.



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I've just fed my 4.5 week old and although her feet inside her sleeping bag are toasty, her little hands are icy cold. It's not especially warm in the bedroom (although I don't have a thermometer, so no idea what temp it is), and when we just used blankets she'd wake up if she kicked them off and got cold. Do you think she needs an extra layer to keep her warm enough or will this make her too hot? Thanks so much. x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

Is she well otherwise? If she is don't overheat her, try some mitts x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. She's fine otherwise so will pop some socks on her hands tonight (she was 3.5 weeks early, so small still and they have a better chance of staying on than mitts!).


----------

